
Newly Discovered Exploit Makes Every iPhone Remotely Hackable - eric_h
http://gizmodo.com/newly-discovered-exploit-makes-every-iphone-remotely-ha-1740096591
======
eric_h
There's also [1] which is quoted as the source in gizmodo

1) [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/somebody-just-
won-1-million...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/somebody-just-
won-1-million-bounty-for-hacking-the-iphone)

